# Puppies!!!!!



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

*Here are some picture's of the puppies my baby girl had :wub: She had 11, so I didn't want to over load anyone. Plus it takes forever to download them to photobucket. This litter has been amazing, and easy to take care of!!!! Mom has done an Awesome job taking care of them all as well... Anyway, thanks for looking and hope you enjoy*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how CUTE! must be fun fun having all those babies starting to get into trouble))
I"ll take that black boy


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congratz to you and mommy!!! They are so cute! Black boy is my favorite!!! I want him!!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Eleven! You have your hands full! They are adorable...love the poopies!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Everyone  Black boy is a comedian, he's sooo funny. He does a jumping run at me and then goes in for the kill :laugh: Yes, 11 puppies sure are keeping me busy :wild: That's why I'm hardly on line, hehe!!!! We were not expecting her to have 11 (only 7), but she obviously did!!!! They have all been awesome to take care of though, and mom has been amazing too!!!


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Kelly!! 

Actually one of those boys is going to be mine!!!! We can hardly wait. I will post pics of him when we finally decide with Kelly's help in choosing our perfect pup. It's so hard to decide because they are all so cute!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Yeah puppy pics....adorable. Great job momma!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They are adorable! Love red boy.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

AH! They are so adorable!!!! I want them all lol! Beautiful Pups though! Good job!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I will surely take Light Pink Female off your hands


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They are so cute! :wub:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, all are adorable! :wub:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments on our babies  They are all just a riot to have around!!!! The big thing is they all let me sleep through the night, hehe!!!!
Elizabeth, I can't wait for you to see all of them!!!! they sound like a herd of cattle running to you, lol!!!!
Askia has been an amazing mom having 11 puppies for her 1st litter... I'm sooo darn proud of her!!!! We also Love what she has produced with Zavien too!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are so adorable. What a good mom!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahem. Christmas is coming up, I'm sure you are aware of that. Now, if by chance you have not yet purchased a gift for me, one suggestion I can offer to you would be that lovely light pink puppy.

Thank you in advance, and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Awww..... congrats!!! What a huge litter!! I'll take THAT one, and THAT one, and THAT one .... :wub:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What angels!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks again for the compliments on our babies everyone!!!!
HAHA!!!! I've been asked a few times from people wanting a puppy for a Christmas present!!!!! We are actually holding back light pink girl hopefully for our future breeding. Gotta Love these guy's though. They already know how to go in and out of the doggie door now. Their ears are starting to go up too  This has just been an amazing litter all the way around, couldn't ask for better!!!!!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! Now that's what I call a LITTER! I love the last picture of mom with them all, she looks so cute and so relaxed :wub:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Laura  She has been an exceptional mom and is still nursing them on and off. She's sooo patient with all of them too...


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

boeselager said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful compliments on our babies  They are all just a riot to have around!!!! The big thing is they all let me sleep through the night, hehe!!!!
> Elizabeth, I can't wait for you to see all of them!!!! they sound like a herd of cattle running to you, lol!!!!
> Askia has been an amazing mom having 11 puppies for her 1st litter... I'm sooo darn proud of her!!!! We also Love what she has produced with Zavien too!!!!


We are so excited to get our little guy!! I don't know who is more excited my kids or me. 

Kelly, you have been awesome to deal with. Thanks for everything.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow Kelly................. CONGRATS !  They all look like such cuties !
I agree with other posters, will take this one & that one off your hands....... LOL

I know one I think is a ham. :wub: Good choice on pink gal, looks like she will
be nice & dark ! :wub:

Is this Askia's first litter ? 11 ................... 

Enjoy them little shark teeth buggers................................... 

**Happy Holidays** :dancingtree:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

They are exceptional looking puppies!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you say ears coming up?!!!!! :ROFL: In that case....bright pink girl on a courier to Australia please!!!!! :?

Congrats, they are adorable :wub:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwww what cuties! Congrats.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Kelly such a nice litter you have there good thing I have a new Max litter coming soon or I would be taken one off your hands 

keep the pictures coming...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kelly...Congrats on your litter!
I just love sable babies!.....ok...I love ALL babies!
Happy Holidays!
Robin


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Jen, Yes this is Askia's first litter!!!! My poor baby girl, but she has been such an exceptional mom with having sooo many puppies for her first time!!!!!

Thank You All for the wonderful compliments on our puppies!!!! I'll tell you, some of them are definitely going to need jobs. Especially Hot Pink girl, Purple girl, Light Pink girl(who were holding back), and from what I can tell from the males so far, Green boy for sure right now. We are going to be doing temperament tests next week some time, and new puppy picture's will be on our site later today  There are going to be some black sables, and some that are going to be pretty darn close to being a black sable!!!!
OH Boy, they are Land sharks too, OUCH!!!!! I try to sneak in, and I always get caught, hehe!!!! They are all going in and out of the doggie door and going potty out there too now, Whoo Hoo!!!! We could not be happier with this litter


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly, wowsa, if she doesn't chill out Askia is going to give that RR in Germany a run for her money !!!! (17 pups )


How many going to new homes ? Just think, all them pups there for Christmas.................. :wub: Hey, they can put them shark teeth to use,
have them open the gifts ! :wild:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't imagine having 17 puppies  We have a few puppies available. Actually they won't be ready to go until January 6, 2011, so they would be a late Christmas gift 

Here are picture's of some of them that we took yesterday at 6 weeks old!!!! The other's are on our site, too much of an overload to put on here  Enjoy, and Thanks for looking 








































giving a wink


----------

